# mysql will not start



## balanga (Jan 6, 2019)

mysql 5.6 will not start. I can't find  a log file and don't see any my.cnf. Where should I look to see what is going on?

There is no /tmp/mysql.sock.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2019)

balanga said:


> I can't find a log file and don't see any my.cnf. Where should I look to see what is going on?


Logfile is typically /var/db/mysql/$(hostname).err.


----------



## balanga (Jan 7, 2019)

Looks like I messed up something when installing mysql....

What should I do if I want to  re-install to ensure a pristine environment ie what else apart from `pkg delete mysql56-server`?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2019)

A `rm -rf /var/db/mysql` is usually enough. I'm a bit lost with versions at the moment, some may have a /usr/local/etc/mysql/ directory you could also remove.


----------

